# Roof boot



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Tried this out yesterday. So far, I like it. I used screws, not 16d nails as recommended, since it thought it would be easier to install an remove. The screws were a heavy duty screw, not a general multipurpose wood screw.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Tried this out yesterday. So far, I like it. I used screws, not 16d nails as recommended, since it thought it would be easier to install an remove. The screws were a heavy duty screw, not a general multipurpose wood screw.


Dean

Thanks

How about a URL or other source? For situations where we can't use roof hooks, those might be the ticket.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

http://provisiontools.com/products/roof-boot

I ordered it directly from them. 

We also use the pivot tool a lot for leveling ladders.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I got a few. They work great.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I got a few. They work great.


Agreed. They work great in conjunction with the roof boot. But are also perfect to secure a ladder as shown in your picture, or get a pair and use it as a roof jack.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

What do the customers say when you drill into there roofs? I would never think of doing something like that

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> What do the customers say when you drill into there roofs? I would never think of doing something like that
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


We fix it when we're done, same as when we have to install roof anchors for lifelines.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The roof tabs rarely lift up so easily. I've drilled through the top when necessary then when patching stick flashing under the tab and used roof caulk on top and with flashing. 

I rarely tap into roofs anymore. I like the ladder roof hooks. Also ordered some of the new high stepper roof walking platforms. They're nice but on pitches 9/12 and over you are supposed to install a bracket into the roof, which kind of defeats the purpose. 

When the thread title said roof boots I envisioned work boots with the high density foam glued to the bottom. That could be cool. 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Brand new roof on NC so everything was still flexible. We could never put holes through on top of a tab, but underneath works. We usually us the hooks on ladders too, but this house had a lot of dormers that were too far from the ridge and too high to shoot with a ladder from the ground.

We are trying hard to increase safety but having a hard time coming up with ways to tie off that do not damage the roof or require removal of roof ridge cap.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Brand new roof on NC so everything was still flexible. We could never put holes through on top of a tab, but underneath works. We usually us the hooks on ladders too, but this house had a lot of dormers that were too far from the ridge and too high to shoot with a ladder from the ground.
> 
> We are trying hard to increase safety but having a hard time coming up with ways to tie off that do not damage the roof or require removal of roof ridge cap.


The whole gable craze thing has made life interesting for repaints. I'd like to make the architects come back and try.

Lifeline anchors are the biggest headache for fall protection on repaints. I've actually anchored my own lifeline to one of our trucks, but I made darn sure that I had the only key....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Brand new roof on NC so everything was still flexible. We could never put holes through on top of a tab, but underneath works. We usually us the hooks on ladders too, but this house had a lot of dormers that were too far from the ridge and too high to shoot with a ladder from the ground. We are trying hard to increase safety but having a hard time coming up with ways to tie off that do not damage the roof or require removal of roof ridge cap.


Jeez. Cant get them dormers painted before the shingles go on? They ain't doing you any favors there,


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> Lifeline anchors are the biggest headache for fall protection on repaints. I've actually anchored my own lifeline to one of our trucks, but I made darn sure that I had the only key....


Thats exactly what I typically do. And your right, ALWAYS have the truck key in your own pocket!! :yes:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Not for nothing. It is not the gist of the thread I know. But the OP, the picture of the roof-does anyone else see what is wrong with that install?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Oden said:


> Not for nothing. It is not the gist of the thread I know. But the OP, the picture of the roof-does anyone else see what is wrong with that install?



I'm guessing you would like to see washers l larger than the fastener opening between the screw head and the roof boot


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I'm guessing you would like to see washers l larger than the fastener opening between the screw head and the roof boot Sent from my blah blah blah


Nothing to do with the boot. The shingle job. Really high end nice shingles too. The reveal on the courses are incorrect and look horrible. The courses are lined up at the top of the barn. The barn is the slots. They should be lined up at that shadow line. A little bit of that dark should show and give you that 3-d effect of a shadow. The install is horrible. Waste of high end material.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Oden those singles are made to look like that. Its mimics a slate roof from the ground.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> Nothing to do with the boot. The shingle job. Really high end nice shingles too. The reveal on the courses are incorrect and look horrible. The courses are lined up at the top of the barn. The barn is the slots. They should be lined up at that shadow line. A little bit of that dark should show and give you that 3-d effect of a shadow. The install is horrible. Waste of high end material.


Yeah, but the roofer probably got 105 ft^2/square. It's the roofer's equivalent of thinning the paint to stretch it a little.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I was wondering about the shingle install as well. I have only installed regular shingles, but though you always wanted to just cover the top of the slot. I figured these fancy ones had different rules.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The reveal is wrong. It is supposed to be a shadow line but not like what they got. Like this is what it ought look like.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> View attachment 24180
> 
> 
> The reveal is wrong. It is supposed to be a shadow line but not like what they got. Like this is what it ought look like.


Anybody want to bet that they either didn't even read the directions on the wrapper or reset the gauge on their nailer?


----------

